# Show me your gray horses at their dirtiest!



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Show me some pics of you gray or light colored horses at their dirtiest! I think gray horses actually enjoy getting filthy more than their dark colored counterparts... What do you think? 


This is Jack the morning after I gave him a very thorough bath! Silly pony!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is Phar Lap from today. It has been raining for DAYS!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish I had some more pictures of her filthiness! These are the only ones I have. She purposely gets filthy right after I wash her just to annoy me :lol: 
Here's a picture of her clean, and then one of her dirty for comparison.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Man this is the perfect thread for Dexter....


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

oh im dumb and its late and totally didnt pay attention that its supposed to be grays! I FAIL hahaha I just saw dirty and was like OMG Dexter!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

evilamc said:


> oh im dumb and its late and totally didnt pay attention that its supposed to be grays! I FAIL hahaha I just saw dirty and was like OMG Dexter!


Don't worry about it he's already dirt colored. :wink:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I used to ride this beautiful grey running quarter for someone. Except on one side he was stained yellow from laying in his pee spot everyday. I did eventually give up and just hosed him before I rode everyday.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

This one is almost embarrassing but under all that is a gold cream champagne!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

alexis rose said:


> Here is Phar Lap from today. It has been raining for DAYS!


Looks like you've got a few good hours of grooming ahead of you! 
I always say "a dirty horse is a happy horse" -Looks like we all have some of the happiest horses around!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Those are clean horses compared to mine.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

laurapratt01 said:


> Looks like you've got a few good hours of grooming ahead of you!
> I always say "a dirty horse is a happy horse" -Looks like we all have some of the happiest horses around!


You were right! What I want to know is how does he always get mud on his forehead without doing a face plant? He has a little too much fun.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My guy is a pig pen.



























And finally, this is Toby when he is clean!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> My guy is a pig pen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the same horse?! :rofl:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

snow helps to make you notice just how dirty your pony can get! 

















when she's cleaner


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Domino13011 said:


> That's the same horse?! :rofl:


haha yes I know, hard to believe.
And this morning, he is a filthy filthy mess.
But I love him. :lol:


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I dunno, it tends to show more on greys... But I think the darker colored horses enjoy is even more. Lol! Here's my guy this past summer. He's black... very black, but enjoys pretending to be a bay! Oh, and of course, that was a morning before a show :]


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

Comet arab/andy cross







and clean


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Want dirty? Here's one of my friends' old horses:
Clean..








Dirty!








:rofl:


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

This is so nice to know that I am not the only one with a dirty light colored horse:clap:I'll take pictures to share tomorrow of my guy.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

So... any idea of what color my horse is supposed to be??
(hint... not exactly grey, but about the same tone  )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

These pics made me giggle. I will try to remember and snap some of Lacey tomorrow. She's a pig.


----------



## MyHorsesGurl (Apr 9, 2012)

this is my first horse dreamer a registered APHA


----------



## mileymaddy123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ive rode a grey that was messy i spent a long time giving him a bath after our trailride


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

wow, apparently Eowyn must wash herself like a cat while I'm not looking because compared to these pics she's squeaky clean! She gets some staining but so far apparently I have nothing to complain about! :rofl:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's my pig pen.
At his worst


When clean


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, Dobe tends to be a pretty clean gray horse. On an average day, I might find a single spot of brown or green on one hip/shoulder but he does occasionally get dirty....though even at his dirtiest, he's still a lot cleaner than some of ya'll's.

Clean:









Dirty on his own:



























Dirty because of me (spent the day riding him through knee-deep mud in a feedlot):


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My guy is a prince - this is the dirtest I've seen him. LOL


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

First picture is his normal coloring...2nd picture is him rolling right after a bath ;] Haha.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I gotta join in! 
Dozer sleeps in his pee. Nightly. It's horrible! Lately, I've been blanketing him at night but he still manages to get pretty messy!

First pic is him clean. Rest are him in 'camo'...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I love that third picture! How the heck did he get dirty like that? Looks like he stood behind a truck that got stuck and was sprayed. LOL

Imagine, he sure knows how to get dirty! :shock:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> I love that third picture! How the heck did he get dirty like that? Looks like he stood behind a truck that got stuck and was sprayed. LOL


It was hot out (110F maybe?) and while I was cleaning out the arena water, one of the horses pulled the hose out of the bucket and all of them got sprayed. Then he rolled. Of course. 
If I bathe him, I have to stand right next to him and keep him eating for HOURS until he is completely dry or else a muddy Doz is all I have to show for the hours I put in to bathing him.


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG! Some of these pictures crack me up! That one of Dozer after he was sprayed with the hose made me LOL!

We have a belgian/paint gelding, he's a big pig too, he didn't get his nick name "Poops" for no reason  I will have to see how he looks tomorrow, I might have a photo or two to share. 

*Icrazyaboutu *We also do some playdays, trail riding, recreational and mountain, rodeo stuff with our draft cross gelding...he's amazing fun!

Toni


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Even though i love grey horses, this thread makes me realise why i have never wanted one....


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I ended up lucky, this was the dirtyest my girl ever got!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Zoey doesn't really get dirty... About once a month she will use her poo as a pillow but thats about it. TILL you get to her tail, my god. Its like she doesn't bother to lift it when she needs to "go". (So glad it cleans easy tho) :lol:
Water washed then dried:







Show clean:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, so I thought I should post a clean pic of Lacey first, that was a challenge! I don't have very many that she doesn't look like a pig. 

This is about as clean as she gets...







And this is how she looks today. Pretty sure she hasn't missed a mud puddle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Willow our little Irish Draft had just had a bath too I keep saying I will never buy another grey and then I get fooled by a clean one


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is Aidan, a very dirty grey horse. NC clay makes his mane and tail stain orange. He looks like a fake my little pony.










And him clean:


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> This is Aidan, a very dirty grey horse. NC clay makes his mane and tail stain orange. He looks like a fake my little pony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! He looks like a different horse!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

My guy Charlie now being dirty and when he is clean.
I cant wait for the weather to turn nice for a bath!


----------

